# Tory betrayal..wankers



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I never thought I would live to see the day when a Tory government shit from such a great height on our Army personnel, what about the 'soldiers covenant' with the government. They bleed and die for our political masters and never, ever complain, and what do the government do, stick up two fingers to them and say thanks now fuck off, oh heaven forbid they attack the bankers and their billionaire friends, shame on them because it is not politicians who will suffer because of this, our brave men and women will. That's it Cameron, look after your cronies and the "I'm alright Jack" brigade, bring back Guy Fawkes, all is forgiven :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

+1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well said


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

well said all ex service personel were to get the national defence medal awarded as recognition the liberal party had it in there election manifesto they wanted it awarded to us all

the australians/new zealand and canadians all got it

the conservatives along with the liberals have now said ,up yours uk personel aint having it , even tho from rumour control the queen is waiting to be asked by the government if she will grant it

my regiment survived the cull [ even tho pegasus is no longer the insignia of the airborne forces] my wife cannot understand why i ever did it as she says they have proved what they think of all serving and ex serving

if any of my off spring ever showed any inclination of doing there bit they would be put straight in the picture


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no you wouldn't bud, as you are the same as all service guys ex and existing. ( patriotic to this country) bollox to the gov bud you do it for the likes of me gen public and as it is in your Genes to be a hunter and protector!! the gov mean fuck all to any of us as we mean fuck all to them in reality, just a means for them to live the good life we provide them with.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought I would live to see the day when a Tory government shit from such a great height on our Army personnel, what about the 'soldiers covenant' with the government. They bleed and die for our political masters and never, ever complain, and what do the government do, stick up two fingers to them and say thanks now fuck off, oh heaven forbid they attack the bankers and their billionaire friends, shame on them because it is not politicians who will suffer because of this, our brave men and women will. That's it Cameron, look after your cronies and the "I'm alright Jack" brigade, bring back Guy Fawkes, all is forgiven :twisted: :twisted:


I would normally be the voice of reason and fairness but I like many others have had enough. Its appalling that people can put their lives on the line in pursuit of the governments interests and walk away feeling like this. PM questions each week begins with the PM and leader of the opp mentioning the fallen servicemen and how their hearts go out to their families - when reading some of the accounts of servicemen in this forum, then what happens in parliament is obviously a complete load of bollocks; they aren't sorry, more likely they are embarrassed as young honest couragious men and women die in their name. In my opinion people join the forces for various reasons - my son for example is trying to get into the airforce, not because he is particularly patriotic or wants to serve his country, but rather there are no other jobs available to him at the moment and he is going crazy doing nothing (in the last 12 motnhs he has walked and hand delivered over 2000 cvs, attended all the training programmes the dole have to offer; takes additional academic skills training, so is not workshy. Has had 2 jobs, but bith firms closed down within a month).

For what its worth I think it has always been this way for the tories; remember the remembrance service for the fallen at the Falklands, when all of the injured and wheelchair bound troops and sailors were made to sit at the back of the cathedral so noone could see them (that was Thatcher for you)- what the f#ck!!

Bring our lads back home and leave the fucking arabs to kill eachother if thats what they want to do. If we are worried about security at home, then kick the f#ck out anyone from that part of the world.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Very well put Brian.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Its a joke.. the new plans for a TA force stipulate you have to do a 6 month tour in 4 years..

That is too long in my opinion 2-4 months is adequate.. 6months = family breakdowns divorces etc. :lol:

Afghanistan is a joke.. history tells its story..The place is too big and spread out to "police" and with ingrained corruption with locals, it will never be turned around.. The country needs breaking down in to several other countries.. or forgetting about.

Wasting UK cash and lives, for a cause which will never change on a permanent basis. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

bit off topic i know

i was wounded at goose green and casevac to the RAP all my kit was left behind due to the fighting still going

when we got to ascension isle to be flown home i was asked where my kit was i explained what had happened and was promptly billed for all my kit that was missing [nearly a month pay ]

it was 30 years ago i know and i might get over it

my dad was one of the first in the parachute regiment when it was formed in the last war and he tells [yes he is 93 and all there] the story of if you were killed then the price of a blanket was taken out of your pay before your nok got your money the blanket was to wrap you in before you were buried

pennny pinching bastards always been the same tho


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> bit off topic i know
> 
> i was wounded at goose green and casevac to the RAP all my kit was left behind due to the fighting still going
> 
> ...


my m8 steve was there also bud and despite getting shot at green when they evaced him they left his pack behind and yes he got billed for it.....suprise suprise he was miffed also


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

my dad was one of the first in the parachute regiment when it was formed in the last war and he tells [yes he is 93 and all there] the story of if you were killed then the price of a blanket was taken out of your pay before your nok got your money the blanket was to wrap you in before you were buried It gets worse doesn't it. My dad served the RN during the second world war as a stoker in the engine room; he lied about his age an was just 15. his ship was torpedoed twice; woke in the water twice. Lost loads of mates. The day he was demobbed he tore his uniform to pices and threw out of the window of a train. He never forgot or forgave those capitalist gits.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well said Merlin. This bunch of Eton twazzocks are letting so many people down on so many levels. Out of touch is an understatement.

The problem is the opposition are just as bad.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> The problem is the opposition are just as bad.


[/quote]

And that because labour are no longer labour and thet ories are no longer the tories; they both inhabitythe centre ground and are exactly the same and stand for the same things. Bring back the times when you knew exactly who stood for what and rhetoric was something liberals did.


----------



## thesonya (Jul 4, 2012)

Well said Merlin


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm curious and I'm genuinely not trying to inflame but how many of you were in support of the Iraq invasion and the subsequent conflict in Afghanistan? I ask this because is there any point in history where politicians/rulers have cared about common soldiers? It's just that you all sound suprised that once you have outlived your usefulness that you are shunned and ignored.
The more we move away from our primal,tribal ancestry the less we care about each other,the bigger our societies get the more impersonal they become. I mean can you honestly say you give a shit about someone you don't know that lives a few streets from you, so therefore why is it that people yearn to live under the illusion that government or monarchies care about the general populace? it's a pipedream and the more we are in denial about it the longer it will continue.

Money rules all in this world. It's the global drug of necessity, it has replaced religion as the global method of control. Apparently we cannot exist without it and like all good drugs there's never quite enough to go around to make everyone happy.

My heart goes out to ex servicemen who have given for their country (or so they believed at the time) but at the same time I get saddened because if you gave these situations enough critical thought no one would ever volunteer. What I mean is, having an army to defend your country is a fine and noble thing. However having a mercenary force that goes to war for the interests of a select few which apparently gets backing based on fear and ridiculous nationalistic pride is in my opinion obscene and immoral.

Torries,Labour,right wing,left wing it doesn't matter what hat they wear or which side of the fence they happen to sit on at the time. What matters is that every time we have a change of so called leadership we buy into the same false hopes and promises every time.We are eager to believe the same lies every time just as long as we don't have to deal with the truth of it all.Nothing has changed or will change until we get change that affects us all equally.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Fantastic piece Bung and really touched a cord with me. I think in a world where there is little care for eachother, noone is really suprised when our nearest dearest and bravest are treated with the contempt they are currently treated with. i think the difference today is that more and more people are becoming less and less tolerant of this state of affairs and the unfairness that our guys are experiencing. These are guys who put everything on the line, then come home and following a comrades funeral can't go into a pub in their uniform to have a pint or a cup of coffee; who are told they will never be forgotten but then forgetten or disregard just a few days later. Whilst I don't really know or care about the guy who lives across the street to me, I wouldn't wish him harm or wish him treated unfairly for no good reason; but that guy isn''t the issue, he isn't being shot at on a daily basis; away from their partners and kids for 6 months at a time; sufferring the trauma of seeing friends and comrades blown to pieces. I for one would gladly support a movement that backs our troops and gives the a voice in todays society. Its a complete disgrace at the moment.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I know it might sound crass and heaven knows they're not fashionable but these guys sum it up.






I trust everything in music because not enough attention is paid to the creative arts. Often they have the best ideas but talentless people who 'think' they know best rule.

They're mostly idiots who say what they think is 'for the best'. The current government is totally useless.

Cameron says what he thinks is great to 'gloss him up' and he is caught out. The 'pasty' affair is a prime example.

I don't trust any of them. They're polished up by PR men but there is no substance. They rely on public opinion to support them so I appeal to everyone to stop supporting them.

Don't vote. Tell them all we have no choice.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> I don't trust any of them. They're polished up by PR men but there is no substance. They rely on public opinion to support them so I appeal to everyone to stop supporting them.
> 
> Don't vote. Tell them all we have no choice.


[/quote]

Gave this some thought today. For years I have been telling people to use their vote; that if they dont use their vote then they can't complain when they get something they are unhappy with. What I have come to realise is that it is a charade, because whoever we vote for, the outcome is the same. The most courageous in our society treated like crap; our old treated like crap; our young men and women who all did what they were told and worked hard at school and Uni and got a degree, a million of them on the dole without work; our middle classes who are already burdened with the vast majority of what is being paid for, told that when your old and sick the government will take your home, or give you a loan that your kids can pay back (these are the people who have paid taxes all of their lives; never made a claim via the state; in a lot of cases using private health care when that is required); people who did the right thing and made provision for themselves by funding pensions and buying homes (and at the same time via their taxes have paid for everyone else who contribute little or nothing, their pension, the homes they rent free of charge on government handouts; the booze they swill, the **** they smoke; the drugs they take; the crime they commit). It is a f#cking con trick and 20 yars ago we all fell for it.

You are dead right - don't vote for anyone - the biggest weapon the middle classes have right now is to withdraw in their millions in protest at the fact that those being elected are all the sam, a self serving bunch of millionaires hell bent on maintaining the status quo at the expense of those who elect them to serve their interests.


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

BrianR said:


> > I don't trust any of them. They're polished up by PR men but there is no substance. They rely on public opinion to support them so I appeal to everyone to stop supporting them.
> >
> > Don't vote. Tell them all we have no choice.
> >
> > ...


Couldn't agree more and that's why I stopped voting 25 years ago because there is no real choice only the illusion of one. People are groomed from an early age to tell us what to do and how to do it.These same people nearly always come from the same backgrounds, live in the same places and have the same educations and their route to power is more or less mapped out from an early age based upon who their families are or who their families know.Now if that's not the definition of a fix I don't know what is.

Is there an answer? well yes there is but it's so unlikely to happen that only something on a global scale will change things now.
People are and have been, including ourselves so socially conditioned to think a certain way that for most people they just can't get their brains around what's going on,we are like cattle to businessmen and politicians only good for milking money and labour from. And the trick to making this all work is to condition us to aspire to be just like them, to give us a glimmer of hope that one day we might be able to enter their little club which if you really think about it is just another con based on greed.

It will take an awakening of minds on a massive scale for real progression to happen, it will take the unity of millions of people prepared to try and think on another level other than the slavery that money brings for us as a people ( and I'm talking about the whole world here) to progress in our evolution.Countries are run like businesses and we are the workers keeping a select few enormously rich. It's a system that's been in place for thousands of years it's just our unwillingness to recognise it that is sad making us the sheep we really are.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Bung said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > > I don't trust any of them. They're polished up by PR men but there is no substance. They rely on public opinion to support them so I appeal to everyone to stop supporting them.
> ...


spot on! the world is becoming smaller and technology means we can speak to the world in an instant; one side of the world appears to be in constant revolt of one sort or another - the unrest in europe is gathering, soup kitchens in greece, unrest in spain - maybe it wont take as long or as much effort as we think - maybe people are ready for this.


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

I found this on another forum and although it's straying slightly off topic I thought it was apt.



George Orwell said:


> You and the Atomic Bomb
> 
> Considering how likely we all are to be blown to pieces by it within the next five years, the atomic bomb has not roused so much discussion as might have been expected. The newspapers have published numerous diagrams, not very helpful to the average man, of protons and neutrons doing their stuff, and there has been much reiteration of the useless statement that the bomb 'ought to be put under international control.' But curiously little has been said, at any rate in print, about the question that is of most urgent interest to all of us, namely: 'How difficult are these things to manufacture?'
> 
> ...


I think there are clear parallels to today in what he writes in conclusion.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

The problem is that you can only vote for whoever is standing. It's all well and good saying, "Just don't vote" but that isn't going to solve anything. Election turnouts have been low for decades for exactly the reasons stated - people are disillusioned with the whole political process and feel they are given no choice and can make no difference. That low turnout just plays into the hands of the mainstream political establishment.

What we need is another political revolution on the scale of the Labour movement at the start of the 20th century. We need new political thinking that is truly representative of the people and not so completely loaded with the self-interest of the current political elite. We need people to stop just sitting around and moaning about it and to get off their backsides, become politically active instead of apathetic and form a new 'party for the people' and stand against the establishment.

But then that needs the electorate to be brave and change their voting habits. There are far too many safe constituencies where people over the decades always vote for the same party. Here in the North West which is the heart of the old Labour movement there are too many places where you could stick a red rosette on a monkey and get it elected. Looking at the state of some of our members of parliament I think they already do! People are right when they say we need to break an engrained mindset, and that means breaking the power of the media - who are these days the real drivers of not just public opinion but all political policy.

Over 50% of the eligible population don't vote. If all those people voted for a new party, voted for a change in the political establishment, then the hold over the country that the current elite have could be broken over night. They just need to have the will to make a change and to be offered a credible alternative.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> People are right when they say we need to break an engrained mindset, and that means breaking the power of the media - who are these days the real drivers of not just public opinion but all political policy.


And the politicians know that and why they are keen to lay out the red carpet for those empowered in the media. That could involve 'favours' in the same way that the banks enjoy 'favours' and that is the whole point. Everyone and I do mean everyone with the slightest hold over other people from the banker to the boss to the councillor to the media mogul is not keen to relinquish that hold.

From your own point of view as a police officer, if you were called to control a demonstration protesting about the way the country is being decimated by those in power, where would your loyalties lie? To the government who pay your wages or to the people wanting to effect just what you suggest?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

what George Orwell wrote back in the day is so insightful and to me it shows that he possessed an awesome intellect and understanding of the human condition, to such a degree that the piece I just read appears to have been written with the aid of hind sight, which it was not. what a great read. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> From your own point of view as a police officer, if you were called to control a demonstration protesting about the way the country is being decimated by those in power, where would your loyalties lie? To the government who pay your wages or to the people wanting to effect just what you suggest?


Well this is the dilemma of being a police officer. I am not allowed by law to be politically active in any way. I'm not allowed to join a political party, not allowed to campaign or work voluntarily for any political cause and even expressing the views I've stated above could be interpreted as a breach of the restrictions. The only political activity I'm allowed to engage in is to vote - and I bet they'd deny us even that if they could. All of this is designed to try and ensure we carry out our duties in an impartial fashion without favour or prejudice.

It's a total misnomer to suggest the police have any loyalties to 'the government who pay our wages'. The link really isn't as direct as that. The Government can't sack me. I'm employed by a police force and that's where it begins and ends. Our duty is to uphold the law - plain and simple. Now as individuals we are not all going to agree with every law ever made, however they are the laws enacted by a democratically elected government and are therefore ostensibly the will of the majority. It's not my place to question that law, though thankfully I am granted discretion with which to interpret and implement the legislation. When I police protests I can and often do have every sympathy with the cause of the protesters. However there are legal ways to conduct a process and then there's stepping over the line. When the police take action with protesters who are breaking the law they are pure and simply dealing with law-breakers, they are not suppressing a protest. Sadly though all too often the protesters themselves don't see it that way, because mostly even though what they may be doing is illegal they do not think of it in that way. So instead the police are viewed as the strong arm of the establishment when all we are actually doing is nothing more than seeking to preserve law and order.

You can hold perfectly legal protests effectively (the police themselves have staged two in recent years) but I do understand the arguments behind 'direct action' where people feel it is necessary to break the law to get noticed. Well that's all well and good, but then you can't then complain if the police arrest you, can you? After all, isn't that what you were hoping for?

Ultimately in these protests the police are never the enemy in reality - but always the enemy in the mind of protesters who I think never really understand the nature of policing or the relationship of the police to themselves and the wider populace.

So to give a direct answer to your question, where I'm required to police a protest for which I have every sympathy I will do my duty and will deal with any offences where I feel it is appropriate and necessary to do so, regardless of my sympathies. My actions would be exactly the same when dealing with similar circumstances at a protest I didn't agree with. I will do that because it is the oath I swore when I joined the police and it has nothing whatsoever to do with the government or who pays my wages.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

some tremendous stuff here guys; brilliant input all around. I disagree with need to vote; I feel it is the need to vote that ensures that the status quo prevails. How would it be if noone voted? How could any government claim to have the support of the people ? How could they assume to have a mandate under those circumstances? In effect it is voting that keeps us where we currently find ourselves. Voting for someone we only partly agree with is basically accepting the worst of two evils.And we really do have just two evils.

Re policing. I believe that the aversity experienced by police in these circumstances results from history. Anyone who witnessed the policing during the miners strike, with police officers waving their heft overtime inflated wage slips in front of the miners, before beating them senseless will know what I mean (I know that to be true because I stood with them and witnessed that first hand at a colliery in Cronton). Police in that instance were definatley used as a weapon of the state against the people. Look at recent history and the chap killed simply trying to make his way home, wasnt playing any part in the protest taking place; but a police officer took it upon himself to be judge and jury. I know that this isn't typical of the normally great and thankless work done by our police officers but it does paint a picture created by the police themselves. The government doesn't pay the wages of the police the public do. The police serve the public not the government. Or, thats the way it should be.

The George Orwell piece is fabulous and definately demonstrates great forsight.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

You're right about the police during the miners' strike (my father-in-law was a striking miner at Sutton Manor) but all the officers in the force then have now long since retired and there's a completely different generation doing the job now with a whole new set of values shared with those of their own age. The police have moved on, it's just a shame that the public's attitude towards them remains in a past over 30 years old.

I don't know how many protests you've been involved in recently, but I've policed loads. The problem is that protesters always seem to view a police presence as being there to control them. They know they have peaceful intent and have no wish to cause trouble, so their thinking is why do all these police officers need to be here? They think they are over policed and resent it. But the police are* not* there to control them. There is a presumption from the start that it is going to be a peaceful protest - if there was any intelligence to suggest otherwise there are powers to restrict or prevent the protest in the first place. So if you are protesting you can know the police believe you intend to cause no trouble. But what about the people who don't agree with you?

It's now pretty much the norm where there is a protest that a counter-protest emerges. Take the AFL and the EDL - where one holds a demonstration the other is always present. So you might be law-abiding and peaceful but that doesn't guarantee the other side will be, does it? So if you have a police presence at your demonstration they are actually there to protect you. Even if it's just dealing with traffic and closing roads so nobody gets run over on your march, the whole point of the police presence is to facilitate your protest; to protect your democratic right to public assembly and freedom of speech. We are not the enemy, we are your allies in democracy (and though as I've said it wouldn't influence how we do our job there's every chance that many of the officers involved are going to be whole-heartedly in agreement with your cause). All that we ask, for the sake and safety of those around you, is that you conduct your protest within the rules of law.

But what do we get in return for providing our services to make sure you get to have your voice heard? Well, we get cameras constantly (and I mean _constantly_) shoved in our faces. We are endlessly goaded, baited and harangued in efforts to try and get us to make any kind of comment or exhibit any kind of reaction that could get us into trouble. While we are there doing our duty to support democracy, protect the protesters and ensure they are able to demonstrate safely they in return are absolutely hell-bent on trying to get us sacked and destroy our lives. Well cheers, thanks for that!

What happened at the G20 is quite different from the miners' strike in that it is recent. It's still subject to trial so too early to make any speculative comment on the outcome. But ultimately if hundreds of protesters spend all day putting every effort possible into trying to provoke a negative reaction from a police officer, and this is done at protest after protest after protest, then it should be no surprise (given that police officers are actually only human beings), that eventually at one protest _one_ officer (amongst the hundreds involved) is finally going to behave in a less than professional manner. It is inevitable. That's not making any excuse for the officer in this case, but protesters have to understand how _their_ behaviour is a major contributory factor in an incident such as this.

I just wish that people would content themselves to have their protest and recognise the police presence for what it genuinely is - it's there to assist them, not hinder them - and wish they wouldn't see us as the enemy and vent all their anger at whatever they are protesting against at us simply because we happen to be there.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

BrianR said:


> How would it be if noone voted? How could any government claim to have the support of the people ? How could they assume to have a mandate under those circumstances? In effect it is voting that keeps us where we currently find ourselves. Voting for someone we only partly agree with is basically accepting the worst of two evils. And we really do have just two evils.


But isn't that pretty much where we are now already? Turnouts at elections are at a historical low. Since the last war turnout would generally lie between 75-85%, but at the last 3 general elections that has decreased dramatically to around 60%, only picking up to 65% in the last election when there was sufficient ill-feeling towards the sitting administration to bring a change of government.

And what sort of mandates do our governments have now? Well no party has achieved more than 50% of the vote since 1935 and even Tony Blair's landslide of 2001 only gained 41% of the vote (and with a turnout of just 60% that equates to the expressed support of less than quarter of the voting population!). That was a government with a huge majority in the House and able to enact any legislation it wanted, yet three times as many people didn't vote for them as did. Such an obvious lack of mandate didn't bother them. Frankly a minority mandate is now the norm, but it's hardly hindered the buggers so far, has it? So no, not voting is simply allowing the status quo and playing into the hands of the establishment.

The only way to get rid of the establishment is to vote for something different. But of course that needs somebody different to stand - hence the need for a new political/social revolution.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> I just wish that people would content themselves to have their protest and recognise the police presence for what it genuinely is - it's there to assist them, not hinder them - and wish they wouldn't see us as the enemy and vent all their anger at whatever they are protesting against at us simply because we happen to be there.


[quote[/quote]

All valid and fair points, thanks for making them! Maybe then the police need a strategy to inform and educate in such circumstances then? Helmets, shields and batons don't tally with policing from a peaceful standpoint though and I believe are seen as a red rag to a bull and definately send the wrong message (we are here to knock the crap out pf you if you step out of line). Totally understand the provacation you guys receive, don't know how you put up with it (the very reason I would be incapable of doing your job).


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> So to give a direct answer to your question, where I'm required to police a protest for which I have every sympathy I will do my duty and will deal with any offences where I feel it is appropriate and necessary to do so, regardless of my sympathies. My actions would be exactly the same when dealing with similar circumstances at a protest I didn't agree with. I will do that because it is the oath I swore when I joined the police and it has nothing whatsoever to do with the government or who pays my wages.


I can say nothing except well done. Full respect for that Mark.

But I can't help feeling that if push came to shove very few would risk what they have to effect a change in the status quo. It's human nature - nest building.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> The police serve the public not the government. Or, thats the way it should be.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Imagine a tory government that does'nt give a shit about the people at the bottom of society, and only looks after the rich, I can't remember the last time the torys acted like this, oh hold on, it's starting to come back to me. Bunch of fucking toff cunts


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Boris Boris Boris


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

out out out :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> out out out :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > out out out :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I do recall something on the radio a few days ago stating that UKIP were gaining in popularity, and gaining members from all three of the main parties who feel disenchanted with the way things are. Maybe it is slowly starting to happen...

I too feel throughly disgusted with the way our government treat our service personnel. Maybe we should let them do a job swap. Let the service personnel run the country (hmm...military dictatorship! Maybe not such a good idea), and send the arsehole politicians to Afghanistan with an L81A2!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Bucks85th said:


> I do recall something on the radio a few days ago stating that UKIP were gaining in popularity, and gaining members from all three of the main parties who feel disenchanted with the way things are. Maybe it is slowly starting to happen...
> 
> I too feel throughly disgusted with the way our government treat our service personnel. Maybe we should let them do a job swap. Let the service personnel run the country (hmm...military dictatorship! Maybe not such a good idea), and send the arsehole politicians to Afghanistan with an L81A2!


Now there is a thought.. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

